# Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 13)



## ripjack13

Howdy,
This is a new weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.

_Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer and vote in the polls...._

Spring is here....time to plant stuff outside, get our gardens going, and work in the yard.
So with that said, tell us....


*How many trees have you planted in your lifetime?*

*

**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement*


----------



## Kevin

I planted 100 Loblolly pine in several hours one day. Beyond that probably less than 50 here and there over the years. I have felled a heck of a lot more than I planted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

A bunch-probably 20+ here and 100's at previous property.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I think I have planted quite a few. I'm still not done yet either. It makes me feel good to plant trees. Mother nature gives us so many varieties and beautiful trees , but have you ever given back a few times? I'm actually going to get more today. I need another apple tree, maybe a pear tree, oh and a hibiscus tree, though I'm not sure it will do well here in CT. we'll see....


----------



## manbuckwal

Less than 20. Uprooted thousands of seedling trees from a nursery that were to be re-planted .


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> I think I have planted quite a few. I'm still not done yet either. It makes me feel good to plant trees. Mother nature gives us so many varieties and beautiful trees , but have you ever given back a few times? I'm actually going to get more today. I need another apple tree, maybe a pear tree, oh and a hibiscus tree, though I'm not sure it will do well here in CT. we'll see....




We have a hibiscus bush/tree and it makes it here. Also have hibiscus that are cold hardy - that get 12" flowers on them.


----------



## Blueglass

Probably about 10.
I want to plant some trees that could one day yield some very nice wood. Either when we move back to NC or when we get a place here. Here would be sweet as I've seen ABW and Braz rosewood seeds for sale. May be different than the homeland but stil could be sweet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foot Patrol

I would say that I had a hand in planting over 100 trees in my lifetime. Seemed like every weekend my brother and I were digging holes for Dad. Whether it be a new tree of hundreds of rose bushes. My property now is a postage stamp of a yard but we have several live oaks, 2 lemon, 2 types of oranges. tangerine, grapefruit and 2 turtle dove in a pear tree.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I ran a landscape biz for about 15 years when I was younger, planted a few tree's I'd say, lots of bushes too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Mike1950 said:


> We have a hibiscus bush/tree and it makes it here. Also have hibiscus that are cold hardy - that get 12" flowers on them.



I have a Hibiscus now in my house. I did buy it here, so would that mean it's cold hardy? How would I tell if it is or not?


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> I have a Hibiscus now in my house. I did buy it here, so would that mean it's cold hardy? How would I tell if it is or not?



How cold did it get this winter? I would have to assume it is a cold hardy one. 1 1/2" pink flowers-lots of them is what Kathie's has. We have had it here for 10 yrs plus -a large bush 12' high. We also have these- probably for 8 yrs they die back every year but really put on a show starting the end of august. PS the little woman is just a little nutty about her flowers-kinda like me and wood. In 2 weeks her greenhouse will be full. in a month my knickname will become digger!!!!


----------



## ripjack13

It's gotten below zero here for days on end....


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> It's gotten below zero here for days on end....




It is cold hardy- some are not. There are quite a few different varieties.


----------



## hobbit-hut

That would be two for me. A Cottonwood and a Blue Spruce. I did see a guy get planted by a tree once. I was on a skiing trip at Mt. Bachelor in Or. He went off course, a little out of control and hit the tree dead on. It planted him there at the base for about 10 min. No long term damage to either one.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nature Man

Think I've planted less than 10, five at my current home. I've certainly taken down lots more than that! Ironically, I do own 17 acres of forest land that has 1000s of trees on it! Chuck


----------



## Tclem

Planted about 50 pines once. I have about 50 black walnuts I need to plant now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

I have a cherry tree that I dug up and planted in 91. It is probably 20"+ now. I will take a picture when it blooms. One huge white ball. Last year I planed 4 spruce- christmas trees for the next decade.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

My grandfather dug up a box elder off the river bank and transplanted to my parents yard just before I was born... so about 26 years ago. Now, that tree is about 30" in diameter, and it just kills me to think that it might have some of the most gorgeous burl flame in it ever seen. That said, it's just too special of a tree for me to even drill out of curiosity (because, even if I did want to cut it down, I would face extreme resistance). 

I've planted a few trees, but nothing big time. I did put a dogwood in my back yard last spring, but I think it died. I should be able to tell fairly soon. I really want to clear out some of the sycamore trees on the river bank and put some neat stuff there that I can harvest later on in life. I should have plenty of time left (knock on wood) to get some fairly nice sized trees grown.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Nice fellas....it's good to hear we are not just take, take,take kinda people.. Makes me feel good to read about this.


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> Nice fellas....it's good to hear we are not just take, take,take kinda people.. Makes me feel good to read about this.




Just a guess but it seems most of what we use would go to waste- yard trees-storm damage etc. We recycle rater then waste. I do not know about other parts of the country but loggers and timber companies get a bad rap. Then plane lots more then they remove. Fire and bugs kill each year considerable more trees then man does here in the NW. Sunday I drove thru my old stomping grounds in N. Idaho. Very few mills left but there still are vast expanses of untouched timber. We have no shortage of trees here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

Planted a few when I was a kid. Been wanting to plant a few trees - just might have to this spring or summer at our new home.

I'm sickened by the USDA right now. My wife's family's old farm land in NW Illinois is in some wildlife program and the USDA came in and said a whole bunch of land needs to be cleared, meaning trees cut down. Walnut, cherry, a number of other species. My father-in-law wants to get some of that wood to me, even wants to get a few trees cut into boards for me if he can find some with some straight lengths. Might even be a number of cherry burls in there and I'm gonna have to talk to him about the walnut crotches. As excited as I am to most likely be getting some of this wood later this year, it sickens and saddens me that the USDA is forcing them to cut down all those trees. My father-in-law and grandfather-in-law are NOT happy about it either.


----------



## Schroedc

I've been involved with scout activities over the years and probably stuck over 3000 into the holes myself and as a group probably over 10,000, Also planted a few here and there over the years to fill in yard, etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Sprung said:


> the USDA came in and said a whole bunch of land needs to be cleared, meaning trees cut down.



What's their reasoning behind that fiasco? Sounds fishy....Have you spoken with a lawyer?


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> What's their reasoning behind that fiasco? Sounds fishy....Have you spoken with a lawyer?




It is the government-should explain everything- lawyer- you get to pay both sides and they make the rules...........


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> What's their reasoning behind that fiasco? Sounds fishy....Have you spoken with a lawyer?



My wife's family doesn't have the resources to fight something like that, unfortunately. My father-in-law said it was something about recreating the habitat to what it used to be, or some nonsense like that. The land is enrolled in some sort of land management program, or something like that, and part of being in whatever program it is that the land is in includes a stipulation that the USDA can order certain changes to the land. I don't know all the details - just that my wife's family is not happy about it, but that my father-in-law at least wants some of that wood to find a good home and not go to waste.


----------



## ripjack13

Oh dude that totally blows.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> Oh dude that totally blows.....




Not really- farmers get paid to sign up for not growing crops and letting land go back to nature for the wildlife. They probably get a yearly ? check to keep land in conservation.


----------



## SENC

Don't know a number, but probably upper 3 digits maybe low 4 digits. Much of it when dad and I surrounded 5 or so acres with 3 rows of loblollies by hand about 20 years ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Like Colin have been involved in or sponsored scout activities that have put a couple thousand saplings in holes. All of those were when I lived in WV and were directed towards erosion control along river banks. Outside of that probably 2 dozen yard trees as an adult and who knows how many growing up as a kid in Kentucky believing it was good luck lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

Mike1950 said:


> Not really- farmers get paid to sign up for not growing crops and letting land go back to nature for the wildlife. They probably get a yearly ? check to keep land in conservation.



For my wife's family that's not the case - they make no money off of it from the government and it's not being farmed, so there's no crop money either. They hang on to it because it's been in the family for many generations. They hunt on the land and grow some crops - but the crops are just for the wildlife to eat. It was the desire to foster habitat for wildlife that had been lost to farmland that got them into the program. Gramps has been heavily involved in Ducks Unlimited and other groups/programs. Most of the time they go out to hunt these days they don't actually shot anything - just watch everything wander by and enjoy the beauty of creation!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Herb G.

I know this is an older thread, but I just saw it thru the link @ripjack13 just did with updating the question thread- thread.
Anyway, I used to work at a nursery & I planted probably 5000 trees there, plus several thousand trees at my Uncle's farm in Georgia
every year for 10-12 years. The nursery trees came in - in big bundles in watermelon crates.
We planted them in compostable containers for transplanting.

My Uncle had a Christmas tree farm of 300 acres or so. Every year for 10-12 years, we'd plant 1000's of trees in grids.
We sat on a low trailer thing towed by the tractor, and stuck a twig of a pine tree in every hole the machine made for us.
Grand total, probably 20,000 to 30,000 trees all together.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13

Awesome.


----------



## ripjack13

And I love it when my old qotw gets attention....


----------



## ripjack13

ripjack13 said:


> I think I have planted quite a few. I'm still not done yet either. It makes me feel good to plant trees. Mother nature gives us so many varieties and beautiful trees , but have you ever given back a few times? I'm actually going to get more today. I need another apple tree, maybe a pear tree, oh and a hibiscus tree, though I'm not sure it will do well here in CT. we'll see....



Update...the hibiscus died. Sad face....

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1

At your age, that's better than the rabbit dying!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

rocky1 said:


> At your age, that's better than the rabbit dying!


At his age it might be a miracle and cause for a celebration!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Herb G. said:


> I know this is an older thread, but I just saw it thru the link @ripjack13 just did with updating the question thread- thread.
> Anyway, I used to work at a nursery & I planted probably 5000 trees there, plus several thousand trees at my Uncle's farm in Georgia
> every year for 10-12 years. The nursery trees came in - in big bundles in watermelon crates.
> We planted them in compostable containers for transplanting.
> 
> My Uncle had a Christmas tree farm of 300 acres or so. Every year for 10-12 years, we'd plant 1000's of trees in grids.
> We sat on a low trailer thing towed by the tractor, and stuck a twig of a pine tree in every hole the machine made for us.
> Grand total, probably 20,000 to 30,000 trees all together.



My Dad gave me and my little sisters a tree each for Christmas about 7 years ago, living Christmas tree. Mine is about 6 feet tall, still going good in the front yard. Both of theirs died years ago...


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> At your age, that's better than the rabbit dying!


What rabbit?


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> What rabbit?



It's a phase that means she's pregnant.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> It's a phase that means she's pregnant.



Hmm.....never heard of that one....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

The Rabbit Died...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

